# Hi all.



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I've been dropping by to check out the forum off and on for a while. Looks like you guys have a pretty fun community. So, I decided to register and hang out a bit.

Thanks for letting me visit.
Rob


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome, the fun pours around here like.... somthing that pours a lot.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Feel free to keep visiting! Nice ot have you aboard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RUN! GET OUT WHILE YOU STILL CAN! AAAHHHRRGG !!

It's too late for us..SAVE YOURSELF!


(jk) 

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Rob. Good to have you here. Stop by often. Some good folks here.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Im a newbie myself but am starting to get to know my way around the hood. Welcome (_._)(_._)


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Street, always nice to see new blood around


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Rob. I'm glad you found us. You caused quite a sensation when you came out with the panty hose corpsing, it's a fantastic idea. I'm a bucky purist myself, but I know the technique you showed made a lot of people give it a try. Keep up the innovative thinking.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Rob, 

Welcome it's nice to see another soul cross over.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

HEY! welcome to the street!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey There! Nice to see you around. I had stumbled across your site a while back and loved the lighting tutorial. I was never able to find it again and was really bummed out because it is great. Thank you for coming along here. I know that I will use your tips for my haunt this year!

Thanks!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

A big HOWDY and welcome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello, glad you are here. I was a newbie too. Ok, I am still a newbie here. I didn't read ScareFx's blog fast enough or I would have been here sooner.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Greetings Rob. I'm glad you found us. You caused quite a sensation when you came out with the panty hose corpsing, it's a fantastic idea. I'm a bucky purist myself, but I know the technique you showed made a lot of people give it a try. Keep up the innovative thinking.


Yep, the pantyhose corpsing was just too tempting for me. I have my first bucky corpse drying in the shop right now  
It's an excellent tutorial Rob, thanks so much for sharing that.

It's great to have you join us and I'm looking forward to seeing you post!


----------

